# emaciated gelding- before and after!



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! He looks great now. Good job


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He looks good now. Do you ride him?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my you did such great work with him


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> He looks good now. Do you ride him?


yes but unfortunately, he is kind of a weird situation. He has been broke so many times, by many different professional horseman, but if he isn't rode EVERYDAY he just seems to backtrack.... he is also extremely spooky and my constant attempts at desensitizing prove to work well around home, but he just loses it if i take him anywhere. he is the fastest horse i know, could easily do the races if his papers were ever found. he also has remained to have that stallion tendency, even though he was gelded, and is aggressive with geldings when a mare is around and has mounted mares twice. he is an absolute terror to ride, but i still try to do it. he is just one of those horses that no one can seem to tap into. he has amazing talent though! wish i could compete with him!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing!!! He looks gorgeous


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very good job Allison 
could your gelding be proud cut meaning he some stallion traits 
but can't reproduce


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job. Its so sad how these things happen to such wonderful horses.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks great! Sorry you guys can't compete.


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks everyone! i am very happy with his ending results as well!! and yes, it really is a shame. maybe one day though!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job you done with him!!


----------

